# Two Weeks old!



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Well our little fellow turned two weeks old today! Here he is just relaxing trying to figure out just what he is suppose to do with this piece of hay (after all mom seems to enjoy it) he had no idea what to do with it once it was in his mouth... LOL
As you can see Dixie is hovering over him as she is overly protective of this boy and doesn't let him out of her site for a moment. She loves her boy!
Just thought I would share!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh he is just toooo cute! I saw you sold Sister, and your selling Pisces - he is such a handsome boy!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh what a cute picture. he is trying to be such a big boy


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

oh, he's so CUTE!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww he's so cute!!! I love when they get to the mouthing stage and just nibble things.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

such a good mom to her precious son. Moms like that are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he is so cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW! How sweet he is! I think the black on his cute little face looks like a butterfly!! And Dixie looks the part of the doting mom, ever watchful...what a good girl.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is just to cute, he is precious!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is very sweet! You are making me baby crazy!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Way too cute! Is he a nigie or a pygmy, mom looks nigie but he looks like a pygmy in his color. I too love the mouthing stage when they pick things up just to taste and play with them. 
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!  
Believe it or not he is pure Nigerian. We can't seem to decide on a name for him, so he still goes nameless, well not really as he has three names cause we all keep calling him something different as we can't seem to agree. I told my daughter we have to come to a decision by Friday as this poor fellow needs a proper name.
Thanks again he is a sweetie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm....let me think, since his mom had an extreme fondness for the sweet molasses before he was born...a sweet name is in order....just a thought here...Laurel Haven Frosted Flakes....LOL...Just had to do it!! He sure is sweet without a "sugary" name!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He's adorable


----------

